# Broke my foot



## Fortis (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey all,

I study Tae Kwon Do and back in October I broke the 5th metatarsal of my right foot (bone in foot that connects to your pinky toe). It was a completely random break that occurred while doing combination exercises across the floor. I think I was doing a jump roundhouse and when I landed, it snapped like a twig. What's odd is that it didn't feel like I landed especially off kilter or forcefully, it just snapped and at first, no one in the class even knew what it was (sounded like a stick breaking).

Well, more than 5 months later, I'm still healing and have not been able to go back to class (or do much of any fun sporting activity). This is apparently a difficult injury to heal and it turns out I probably should've done surgery, but there is no point now that I've healed this much on my own. My dilemma is this:

To continue Tae Kwon Do or move onto another art? I am only a green belt (was about to test for blue ), but thoroughly enjoy TKD and martial arts in general. I had always planned to try something else after getting a decent base in TKD, but now I'm wondering if I should move onto another art sooner. I'm telling you, this break was so random and the healing process so long, that I don't think I can take another one of those types of recoveries. Any thoughts from others who may have had this injury?

If I decide to move on, I'm thinking about doing a more Hapkido intensive class or trying Aikido. Any ideas or suggestions?

Many thanks.


----------



## tsdclaflin (Mar 21, 2005)

Why are you studying martial arts? If your main objective is self-defense, feel free to switch. If you want solid traditional base, stick with it.  Personally, I committed to getting my black belt before cross training.  However, I did Shotokan for 8 months before switching to Tang Soo Do which I now have a black belt in.  I left Shotokan because it was taught once per week at the YMCA and I wanted to train more, so I found a local school that offered more classes per week.

I don't really think that you can make a wrong choice.


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 22, 2005)

I have had my share of injuries, either from just practice, dislocating my knee after an exhausting 100's and 100's of kicks to do tornado roundhouse up and down a line at the end of class...to getting punched above my chestgear by a white belt (ex MP) to break a rib.  Stuff happens when it is a "hard art".  Hapkido, throws etc. is not a gentle art either, sounds even harder than TKD.   Aikido, others can chime in.  Tai chi?  In TKD, a lot of people have gotten injured, knee surgery and have come back, just as many have quit after the first injury.  Its a personal decision.  I was hooked at yellow belt, so it was just a matter of when I could come back, not if.  Actually, the physical problems were less than the mental ones later on.  You are just barely into TKD.  Muscles and ligaments are not strengthened enough and this is usually when weird stuff happens.  But again, it is up to you. TW


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Fortis

If you really love your TKD and your school, I would try to stick with it.  Did a doctor give you any clue as to how the break happened?  Just a fluke?  Do you need more calcium?  (I'm grasping at straws here.)

If you want to switch arts, what is it that you want to avoid that TKD has, that another might not?  Hapkido has kicking as well as throws and falls - may be the same or a different kind of impact on your feet.

What is it that you want out of another art?  Then maybe more folks would be able to give you advice on specific arts.


----------



## triwahine (Mar 22, 2005)

Did you have a Jones fracture?  This is a fracture at the base of the 5th metatarsal and sometimes related to repetitive stress...  If so, did the MD recommend surgery or not...  Jones fractures can take slightly longer to heal.  Also, check with the MD in regards to calcium supplementation.  Before returning to any art, please make sure the facture is completely healed and that the MD says it's okay to return to such activities.  

If you truly enjoy TKD and want to stick with it, discuss with your sensei about what the MD has said.  Maybe there are things you can do in the meantime.  If you are looking for more sefl-defense, look at your options.  Anyway you look at it, you need to do what you like to do.  

Like I said before, get the okay from the MD.  Return slowly at first and build up your conditioning and strength.  Best of luck in whatever the decision.


----------



## Fortis (Mar 22, 2005)

It's not the fact that TKD is a hard art that makes me wonder if I should switch. It is just an incredibly kick heavy art (which I love). TKD has felt very natural for my body and I rarely feel like I'm trying to make my body do something it doesn't want to do and yet the bone in my foot broke so easily and suddenly, that it makes me wonder. I also don't mind getting injured. It's the 7 month recovery (hopefully!) that I don't like. What good is taking martial arts if I'm not able to take martial arts?

To answer some earlier questions:

I don't have a calcium deficiency or anything of that sort. 

The podiatrist says I probably should've had surgery (only saw a regular orthopedic at first) but I've healed this much on my own already, so there is no point in doing it.

I don't think it is a Jones fracture in that it is not at the base of my 5th metatarsal but in the middle (snapped clean though with a big gap between the severed bone).

I have not healed completely yet and I definitely don't plan on returning until I have done so (I'm on a bone growth stimulator right now).

I enjoy martial arts for the tradition, the self defense, and the workout.

Thanks to all of you for the feedback and advice. I am so itching to get back and this forum is one of the ways that I live vicariously through others until I can do so.


----------



## Zepp (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Fortis, here's my thoughts:

That damaged metatarsal could possibly haunt you no matter what physical activity you engage in.  Every martial art and sport involves using your feet in some way.

I think you may want to ask your doctor (or get a second opinion from another doctor) about getting surgery anyways to re-break the metatarsal and align it so it heals properly.  This would delay your recovery time, but I think it's worth at least asking about.  (I'm not a doctor, so this could be a stupid suggestion.)

As far as switching to another martial art once you heal, it won't hurt to explore other arts.  Get well soon.


----------



## MartialMom (Mar 25, 2005)

Hello Fortis

I broke my 5th metatorsil on my left foot in class one night, landed with my foot torqued on a hopping inner crescent kick.  Like you said, snapped like a twig.  Mine was classified as a Jones fracture and I had the surgery to put a screw in within a week of the break.  The Ortho cautioned me that if I did not the recovery time would be up to 9 months in a non weight bearing cast with no guarantee of recovery.  

The problem with this bone is every movement of your foot causes a tendon that attaches to the back of the bone to pull the two pieces apart causing the gap to grow and possibly never meet up again.  My Ortho did tell me that if I went the cast route and it did not work the surgery would still be an option.  

This break happened on Sept. 1 and I still feel it at times with weather change and such.  

When I first went back to classes I bought a good pair of Nike soft soled wrestling shoes, it helped the stability of the foot until I was confident enough in my own movements that I would not re-injure myself.  I'm a MA junkie so there is no way I was going to give up Kenpo over a little broken bone 

Hope your foot gets better.


----------



## oldnewbie (Mar 25, 2005)

Fortis,

 As others have said, the foot may bother you no matter where you go. Once you feel you have healed, take it very slow. It's almost worse to get back in MA and then re-injure yourself.....

 As far as switching, stick with what you like. Sounds like you realy do!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 25, 2005)

MartialMom, the shoes are an excellent idea.


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 25, 2005)

Our dojang doesn't allow shoes...but there is a really good lace up foot/ankle brace.  I used a brace when I hurt a ligament in the arch of my foot.  It needs to be tight but expandable, does that make sense?  Anyway your doc will probably advise you on that. Also heat makes it heal faster....but if you are in a cast that won't work.  TW


----------



## Fortis (Mar 26, 2005)

Wow MartialMom, your story scares me. It's been 5 1/2 months for me so far and I was never completely off it OR in a cast. My ortho put me in a walking boot and said 6-8 weeks. I have since learned, after seeing a podiatrist, that I most likely should've had surgery and he was a bit surprised that I have even healed this well. 9 months? Ugh. I'll be seeing my podiatrist again in a couple of weeks and we'll see where we are once I've been on this bone growth stimulator for 30 days. *crosses fingers*

Yes, I definitely plan to at least wear those Adidas martial arts shoes so I have a semblance of a flat surface under my feet (even though I know they're basically like dance shoes).

As for TKD, I've decided to check out some more general Korean martial arts schools that will mix more Hapkido and even Iaido with it's TKD curriculum right away. It may end up being the same as my current school, but either way, I think I'll be sticking with a TKD base.

Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## MartialMom (Mar 26, 2005)

Yea Fortis I was a bit suprised to find out such a small bone could cause so many problems!  I actually jumped up right after I went down and hopped on it a couple of times to "show" I was "OK".  At that point I really wanted to make myself believe it was just a sprain, the intense pain of the break didn't show up until I was in the ER and they were twisting it to get that -perfect- x-ray.

The good news for your is if the break is not at the base of the bone like a Jones fracture, the blood flow to the broken spot is much better.  One of the things that makes a Jones fracture so hard to heal, aside from the tendon, is the dramatic lack of blood flow to that section of the bone.

The Adidas martial arts shoes are much like the Nike wrestling shoes, the only difference is the wrestling shoes have a high top ankle.  Also keeping it wrapped with an ace bandage seemed to help alot with the stability.  

Another thing that help alot was the jar of dit-da-jow my Kung-Fu Sifu gave me, that stuff is amazing.  I know you can find it on ebay, or perhaps some here have a good recipe or will be willing to send you a small jar.  

Keep us updated!!

Sheri


----------



## K Williams (Mar 27, 2005)

I broke the same bone in the same foot last year in a motorcycle accident. A car hit me, and the bike went over and broke my foot. I was limping around hoping it wasn't broken. The paramedic said that it would be too painful to walk on if it was broken so he guessed it was a bad bone bruise and/or sprain. I got back on the bike and rode home. Well two steps on the foot without my boots on told me that it was time to take a trip to the ER! It took 2 months in a fiberglass cast up to my knee(be prepared for a stench like you won't believe when they saw that cast off), and 1 month without the cast, before I was comfortable walking again. I still feel it when it gets real cold. If your break is taking that long to heal, it's probably very close to the joint. Mine was a spiral fracture in the center of the 5th. metatarsal bone.

You should have had that foot put in a hard cast, and not put much weight on it while it was in the cast. I don't know why they put it in a boot considering that you really shouldn't be on the foot at all(I know that's kind of hard to do. I was limping around in the cast by putting most of the weight on my left leg  )

Good luck with the healing of your fracture. I know how annoying it can be.


----------



## K Williams (Mar 27, 2005)

Rubbing in some Dit Da Jow will help increase the circulation in the foot(you'd probably want to do this gently to prevent messing with the healing fracture). I couldn't do this because my foot was in a cast. I just made sure I took multi-vitamins/minerals every day plus Calcium and Glucosamine tablets. I don't know if they helped or not, but I figured that taking them couldn't hurt...

You can go to your local Chinatown herb store and pick up a bottle of Dit Da Jow(might also be called Die Da Wan or Iron Palm liniment), or one of the following online sources.

http://www.briangray.com/liniment.htm
http://www.springwind.com/Templates/frmTemplateX.asp?SubFolderID=21&SearchYN=N
http://www.bluepoppy.com/acb/showprod.cfm?&DID=8&CATID=7&ObjectGroup_ID=20


----------

